# Bluetooth for VW CC



## CC Driver (Feb 16, 2009)

I just bought a VW CC 2.0T with a stick. I want to have the VW bluetooth installed. Does anyone know if the VW bluetooth supports the A2DP profile? The A2DP profile allows the streaming of stereo from a bluetooth phone through the cars stereo system
Also, can the bluetooth phone be activated by phone button on the steering wheel? 

Any information on this topic would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## walrond (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth for VW CC (CC Driver)*

I'm actually researching this myself. There are a few options: 
Volk-L http://www.govolkl.com/what_is.htm - Has A2DP stereo BT but is a pricey dealer installed option that you still have to use your phone in order to dial out. Requires VAG-COM programming
Parrot C-3000 Evolution Kit. Does not have A2DP stereo BT, but you can use your phones voice dialing option to make outbound calls. http://www.quickconnectproduct...2.htm or https://www.1stvwparts.com/pro...=1090 
Skoda kit - pricey but does it all. Requires VAG-COM programming - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3488355 


_Modified by walrond at 10:30 PM 2-15-2009_


----------



## slickdawg (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Bluetooth for VW CC (CC Driver)*

You need the Parrot kit - $250 or so, very east to install in the CC. I'll try to find my link to the kit.


----------



## CC Driver (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Bluetooth for VW CC (walrond)*

Walrond:
Thanks for the info. I ordered the Vokl from my VW dealership. I'll get it put in when I have then do the first service. The dealer said that it would cost only $500 installed. It's a lot but It should be worth it.


----------



## CC Driver (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Bluetooth for VW CC (walrond)*

Waldron:
Thanks for the link. I ordered the Vokl but haven't had it installed yet. It's just what I want.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Bluetooth for VW CC (CC Driver)*

For the Skoda kit use part number 1Z0 035 729 A for the CC. Thats the one for the white dot MFD found in the passat CC. The B revision is for the red dot MFD's found in older cars.


----------



## drbwell (Dec 8, 2005)

I had the dealer install the Volk-L kit before I picked up my car. Here are the Pros and Cons!
Pros:
Works seemlessly with my Apple iPhone 3G
Callers say the sound quality is excellent
Phone fits in the small triangle area next to cup holder.
No annoying loud noises like I had from my Audi Nav BT System, when I dial out!!!
Con:
Screen on radio only shows that the phone is connected during a call.
Cannot dial by name
Does not dislay caller info
Doesn't have option to dial by name or number!
Otherwise it's great!


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (drbwell)*

I too am looking for a BT for my CC with nav. It's good to hear the sound quality is excellent but it seems like the Vok-l doesn't have features beyond a BT headset except for the ability to use the car audio. With my iPhone plugged into the adapter in the glove box I need a BT system that has voice dial without having to touch the phone and without having to scroll through the directory in the nav or MFD display. I was hoping the FISCON would meet my needs but im told it doesn't have voice dial and the BT that is now available from the manufacture can not be ordered as a dealer installed option. Does the Skoda unit work with the CC's as someone mentioned it needs two phone buttons.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (grandbay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grandbay* »_I too am looking for a BT for my CC with nav. It's good to hear the sound quality is excellent but it seems like the Vok-l doesn't have features beyond a BT headset except for the ability to use the car audio. With my iPhone plugged into the adapter in the glove box I need a BT system that has voice dial without having to touch the phone and without having to scroll through the directory in the nav or MFD display. I was hoping the FISCON would meet my needs but im told it doesn't have voice dial and the BT that is now available from the manufacture can not be ordered as a dealer installed option. *Does the Skoda unit work with the CC's as someone mentioned it needs two phone buttons. *

No, it doesn't need two phone buttons. 
The Skoda works full feature with the RNS-510 with dual display (MFD and touchscreen), full touchscreen control, Caller ID and Call Waiting display, 6-number Speed Dial, full phonebook transfer (if phone Bluetooth supports that feature) and dual display and Voice Control.


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (M3Tech)*

Lets hope my dealer will order it.
Thanks m3Tech


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (grandbay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grandbay* »_Lets hope my dealer will order it.
Thanks m3Tech

They should order P/N *1Z0 035 729 A* or whatever they got designated for the CC as factory-installed.
The VOLK-L is *not* the factory-installed Bluetooth for the CC.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Bluetooth for VW CC (walrond)*

I am actually leaning towards the parrot kit from 1stvwparts. The install looks plug and play. is there any need to use VAG-COM or am I confusing it with the volk-l kit which I think needs it for the MFD display? Would be great if someone could confirm. TIA..


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Bluetooth for VW CC (kaysid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaysid* »_I am actually leaning towards the parrot kit from 1stvwparts. The install looks plug and play. is there any need to use VAG-COM or am I confusing it with the volk-l kit which I think needs it for the MFD display? Would be great if someone could confirm. TIA..

The Parrot kit from 1stvwparts is truly plug and play, no need for VAG-COM. 
I used to have that kit until I switched to RNS-510 and Skoda integration.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Bluetooth for VW CC (M3Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3Tech* »_
The Parrot kit from 1stvwparts is truly plug and play, no need for VAG-COM. 
I used to have that kit until I switched to RNS-510 and Skoda integration. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (M3Tech)*

Well I just heard back from the VW dealer about ordering the Skoda p/n 1Z0 035 729 A for a 2009 VW CC. The service and parts department is saying the this part can't be ordered. When I responded that people seem to have the part than they said the part is not everything I would need for the BT to work its just a single part of a larger assembly. They also said there are no CC's available with the factory BT as they didnt start building cars with the factory kit until mid February 2009 and that the best kit in the whole wide world is the Volk-L. I should just be happy and buy that. Guess its the best kit because its all they want to sell. I said I was told the Volk-L needs you to have the phone in your hands and press the numbers on the phone to dial out. This is course is a bit difficult as I keep my phone plugged into the ipod adapter in the glove box. Can anyone who has a CC in the United States with the Skoda BT tell me where they purchased the parts and if there is more than one part number. They clearly have no idea how the Volk-L BT kit works. I'm am quickly learning the difference between buying a $42,000 VW from this dealer as compared to service I received at the Audi dealer.


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (grandbay)*

I got the same story, and I was VERY annoyed that the Bluetooth (9W3) option offered as available on the VW website (for $275 at the factory) isn't actually available. Yet, at least.
I'm HOPING it will be retrofittable, but no one seems to absolutely know.
It will also be annoying to end up paying, I suspect $500+ for an option that SHOULD have been available at $275


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Don't forget the http://www.Fiscon-Mobile.com units. All of the current units are fully functional with the white FIS displays in the CC.


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

Yes, but at $350 euros plus installation

versus what was SUPPOSED to be an easy $275 option
Personally i think VW should be obligated to retrofit it at that price for any CC buyer who wasn;t offered the option.


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone with a CC install the 1Z0 035 729 A kit yet?


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

But the Fiscon does not have voice dial. Do you know if the will ever have voice dial?


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: (gtinmiami)*

I would buy one (the VW part people mention) but im not 100% sure what other parts you need (such as a mic) to make that part number a complete BT set


_Modified by grandbay at 11:47 AM 4-23-2009_


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (grandbay)*

Hey grandbay,
I just ordered this kit with all OEM VW parts and had it installed. It works great. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...witem=
I offered 380 shipped and they accepted. 
This setup works great!


----------



## steve346 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (gtinmiami)*

Who did the installation for you?


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (steve346)*

Another member did my install. M3Tech.


----------



## gaddamit (May 2, 2009)

Sorry, I dont meant to hijack your thread, but the CC's that are coming off the line with bluetooth, will those be able to:
Dial by name/display caller id info/option to dial by name or number?
Or is the bluetooth kit that VW is putting in the CC going to have the same problems that drbwell listed?
Thanks


----------



## steve346 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (gaddamit)*

I just put in an offer on this item from the same seller. It seems that it is the exact OEM BT part number.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318
We'll see if they accept.


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (gaddamit)*

I'm not sure what BT setup for the CC is coming off the line. I've heard some of the dealers pawning the VOLK L off like it's OEM but i don't think it truly is specially with it's limited capabilities.


----------



## gaddamit (May 2, 2009)

exactly. After reading about the VOLK, I would rather not have it in my car. I would rather have the option to get the SKODA. I will not be ordering my car for another 4 months, since my lease ends in August, I just wanted to know what VW was planning.
If anyone has a definite answer, it would be great.
Thanks


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (gaddamit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gaddamit* »_exactly. After reading about the VOLK, I would rather not have it in my car. I would rather have the option to get the SKODA. I will not be ordering my car for another 4 months, since my lease ends in August, I just wanted to know what VW was planning.
If anyone has a definite answer, it would be great.
Thanks

The factory-installed Bluetooth ($275 option) is pretty much the Skoda module, with full integration (MFD, MFSW, and NAV if equipped) and display...


----------



## gaddamit (May 2, 2009)

Thanks M3Tech. I figured they would of done something similar to the Skoda system, but didnt want to take the chance.


----------

